# Hiring Of Mass. Gambling Commissioner Questioned



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *The state gambling commission has hired an interim executive director despite a prior accusation of sexual assault that was eventually dismissed and allegations of conflict of interest.

The Massachusetts Gambling Commission named Carl Stanley McGee to the position in part because of his expertise on the rights of federally recognized Indian tribes.

Commission Chairman Stephen Crosby said the panel was aware that McGee had been accused of assaulting a 15-year-old boy in Florida in 2007 but was comfortable with the hire because charges were dismissed due to a lack of evidence.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/30997469/detail.html#ixzz1tom1waLw


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Oh, come on. Did anyone EVER expect this whole gambling commission to be a group of honest people? Thieves, liars, and crooked political hacks. That's what we should expect.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The State is jumping the gun to hire positions related to gambling and casinos when there has not been a single casino approved to be built yet. So now we have people being paid for a job they can't even perform yet. Waste of money.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

I heard that Tim Ryan and Gen Carter have applied.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Are there even any federally-recognized Indian tribes in MA with tribal land?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

So who's gonna get their eye popped out of the socket, and which cop on here is gonna shoot somebody holding a hero sandwich? I'll tell you one thing...I ain't taking no ride into a cornfield with a group of fella's....just saying


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, that didn't take long. Not one stamp of approval for a casino or shovel full of dirt scooped to build one, and the executive director is already exposed as being the target of sexual assault and conflict of interest investigations. Yeah, great hire by the Beacon Hill morons. Someone who is ethically challenged might not be the best person to oversee anything related to gambling.

Once these casino's are open, just start holding grand jury sessions at the casinos, because the indictments of politicians and their ass kissing hack friends and family are sure to follow in short order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

firefighter39 said:


> I heard that Tim Ryan and Gen Carter have applied.


Haven't heard that name for ahile. You're dating yourself.....


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> So who's gonna get their eye popped out of the socket, and which cop on here is gonna shoot somebody holding a hero sandwich? I'll tell you one thing...I ain't taking no ride into a cornfield with a group of fella's....just saying


Pretty powerful scene:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Coming to a casino near you!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Funny how everyone who's against casinos argues about the influx of crime that happens OUTSIDE of the casinos. Ever since the governor signed the legislation it has done nothing but promote the most negative, vile, and vitriolic cutthroat back-stabbing for everyone who wants a piece of the action; police included.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Group: Disclose Casino Director's Sex Abuse Deal*

*McGee Was Accused Of Assaulting Boy, 15, In 2007*

*BOSTON -- *A child advocacy group is calling on the newly appointed interim executive director of the Massachusetts Gaming Commission to waive a confidentiality agreement he entered into alleging child sexual abuse.

Massachusetts Citizens for Children said the commission has a duty to ask Carl Stanley McGee to disclose terms of the settlement.

"No comment," McGee told WCVB-TV after pausing for several seconds when asked if he had any response to the demand from the group.

McGee, on leave as undersecretary for Housing and Economic Development in the Patrick administration, was named to the interim gaming position last month.

Crosby has said in that past that the panel knew McGee had been accused of assaulting a 15-year-old boy in the steam room of a Florida resort in 2007.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/31028906/detail.html#ixzz1uKFMQn00


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is DoucheBAG Devals campaign driver on the Commission yet ?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Mass. rep. launches probe into gaming director*

BOSTON - State Rep. Daniel Winslow has hired an investigator to look into past allegations of child sexual abuse against the newly appointed interim executive director of the Massachusetts Gaming Commission.
The Norfolk Republican said he hired former state police Detective Lt. Inspector Bob Long to look into the allegations against Carl Stanley McGee and deliver a report to the commission and Gov. *Deval Patrick*.
Winslow said it's unacceptable that the commission didn't conduct its own investigation.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/politics/view/20120509mass_rep_launches_probe_into_gaming_director


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Interim chief of gaming agency declines job offer*

*Stan McGee was cleared of sexual assault charge*

BOSTON -
The interim executive director of the Massachusetts Gaming Commission has declined an offer to serve as acting executive director over an old allegation of child sexual abuse.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/I...fer/-/9848766/13020624/-/2ji1vsz/-/index.html


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Deval Patrick vetoes mandated background checks for future Massachusetts gaming employees*

*By MATT MURPHY*
BOSTON - Gov. Deval Patrick on Friday vetoed portions of a spending bill sent to him this week by the House and Senate requiring the Gaming Commission to conduct full criminal background checks and drug screenings on future employees.

A day after it arrived on his desk, Patrick signed a $72 million mid-year spending bill that included additional funding for public assistance for low-income disabled residents, family shelters, legal aid and youth jobs accounts that were in danger of running out of money before the fiscal year ends on June 30.

The governor, however, rejected amendments to the bill that were added during floor debate in the House and Senate this week in response to an outcry over the attempted hiring of C. Stanley McGee as the interim executive director of the Gaming Commission.

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/05/deval_patrick_vetoes_mandated.html

*When I was hired at Foxwoods all new hires are required to apply for and receive a Connecticut Gaming License. Part of this process is a background investigation, drug test, and fingerprinting. It's mandated by the State Of Connecticut*. *I'm not shocked that this piece crap of a governor would pull something like this. He must have some real winners lined up to fleece the count rooms and take his tribute. Deval Patrick is just one more in a line of corrupt politicians. The state deserves better. *


----------

